# TV, Lautsprecher...Beratung



## Tom3004 (1. September 2010)

Hallo liebes Forum, 
Ich habe mir vor 3 oder evtl. schon 4 Jahren einen Fernseher gekauft. Mein Vater & ich sind also los zu Media Markt. Heraus kam ein 32 Zoll Glotze für 500€. Damals als 13 jähriger für mich natürlich ein Highlight, solch ein Monster im Zimmer zu haben. War allerdings von Funai und hat nur ein HDMI Anschluss inklusiv HD Ready, was mir damals noch egal war.  
Es kam 2 Jahre später dann auch noch eine Playstation 3 dazu. 


Jetzt wollen wir umziehen & mein Zimmer vergrößert sich auf gute 25qm. Es ist recht viereckig, bis auf eine kleine Ecke.

Ich bin gestern auf die Idee gekommen mir ein neuen Fernseher zu kaufen & dazu eine Anlage, da der Fernsehsound echt grottig ist.

Von Fernsehern hab ich schon relativ viel Ahnung, aber es wäre sehr nett, würdet ihr mir mal einen Fernseher vorschlagen. Sollte Preislich nicht über 650€ liegen. 

Mein großes Problem liegt in der Auswahl des Lautsprechersystem. 
Ich wollte eig. gerne eine Anlage im Zimmer haben, da ich gerade nur Musik über den PC genießen kann, ich es aber lästig finde immer den PC angeschaltet zu haben & man macht auch allerlei anderer Dinge, wenn man gerade mal Hausaufgaben machen sollte 

Ich habe mir vorgestellt, eine 5.1 Anlage, wo die Boxen evtl. an der Wand angebracht sind.
Die erste Frage wäre, sind Boxen mit oder ohne Kabel besser ?
Ohne Kabel wäre es natürlich besser, aber ist die Technik schon soweit ?

Die Analge wäre natürlich mit dem TV, der Playstation verbunden & ich möchte gerne ein Touchscreen Modul haben, wo ich die Lieder auswählen kann, weil CD´s hab ich nicht so viele 
Da würde ich am liebsten einen iPod Touch nehmen, weil man da schnell Musik auswählen kann & ggf. auch das Internet für Radio benutzen kann.

Jetzt ist die Frage:
Gibt es sowas ?
Was brauche ich alles für Geräte, Zubehör, Kabel usw. ?
Wäre super, könntet ihr mir Geräte vorschlagen,...
Der Preis liegt hier so hoch, was ihr für einen bald 17 jährigen für angemessen haltet, also von der Qualität. Das ich mir keine B&O Boxen kaufen werde, ist wohl klar. 

MfG, Tom 

P.S.: Die Preisvorstellung mach ich extra so, damit es von Anfang an etw. offener in der Auswahl ist, weil ich die Erfahrung gemacht habe, wenn man sich ein Limit setzt, schießt man zuoft drauf hinaus, siehe bei meinem ersten LCD TV


----------



## thysol (1. September 2010)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir vorgestellt, eine 5.1 Anlage, wo die Boxen evtl. an der Wand angebracht sind.



Solche mini Bruellwurfel die an die Wand geklemmt werden sind meistens Schrott.



Tom3004 schrieb:


> Die erste Frage wäre, sind Boxen mit oder ohne Kabel besser ?
> Ohne Kabel wäre es natürlich besser, aber ist die Technik schon soweit ?



Seit wann gibt es Kabellose Boxen? Achja, seit dem es Kabellose Stromuebertragung gibt. Nein, Spass beiseite, von kabellosen Boxen habe ich noch nie was gehoert nur welche mit Batterie/Akku.

Du musst uns aber noch ein ungefaehres Budget nennen. 200/400/1000/2000 oder 10000 euro?

Ohne ein Budget kann ich dir keine Zusammenstellung machen. So bis 300 euro wuerde ich Bruellwuerfel nehmen. Ab so 500 euro wuerde ich ueber einen 5.1 Receiver und Passive Boxen nachdenken.


----------



## Sash (1. September 2010)

es gibt kabellose boxen, und auch welche mit thx. hör auf immer so einen schrott zu erzählen die 5.1 anlagen sind *******.


----------



## Tom3004 (1. September 2010)

Oh sorry, ich meinte natürlich Boxen, die mit dem Strom verbunden sind, aber halt kabellos die Musik übertragen ? Oder bin ich etwas kirre im Kopf ? Irgendwas gabs doch drahtlos ?!
Budget 500-550€


----------



## Sash (1. September 2010)

LT 4 Wireless - Heimkino Lautsprecher - Lautsprecher Teufel

5.1-Set mit Aluminium-Säulen in edelster Optik
Kabellose rückwärtige Surroundlautsprecher
Störungsfreie digitale Funk-Übertragung in HiFi-Qualität
Kabelgebundene Säulen, Center und Subwoofer
Ideal in Zimmern bis 50 qm Fläche

Fazit:
Angefangen beim gelungenen Design über exzellente Stereoperformance und der homogenen und gleichzeitig dynamischen Filmtonwiedergabe bis hin zur perfekt funktionierenden Funkübertragung hat dieses Set alles, was ein modernes Mehrkanalsystem für den Wohnraumeinsatz braucht. Das ist aber nicht alles, denn neben den flexiblen Einsatzmöglichkeiten sind die schicken 5.1-Klangsäulen auch noch zu einem sensationell günstigen Preis von gerade einmal 1.499,- Euro zu haben. Wahnsinn, so stellen wir uns Kino zu Hause vor!“

Bewertung:

Klang (70%): 1,0
Labor (15%): 1,1
Praxis (15%): 1,0

Gesamturteil: überragend (1,0) 

Preis/Leistung: hervorragend 

Plus:

Funkanbindung Rearspeaker möglich
Fexible Integrationsmöglichkeiten

Minus:

-

^^und jetzt wart ich wieder auf die ersten die alllles besser wissen.


----------



## thysol (1. September 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> es gibt kabellose boxen, und auch welche mit thx.



Ich dachte er meinte Boxen die komplett kabellos sind.



Sash schrieb:


> hör auf immer so einen schrott zu erzählen die 5.1 anlagen sind *******.



Dass ist kein Schrott. Die meisten 5.1 Bruellwuerfel klingen zum 
Im schlimmsten Fall verfuegen die Satelliten ueber Breitbaender die den ganzen Hoch und Mittelton wiedergeben muessen. Die Subwoofer bei solchen Sets sind meistens Wummernde voellig uebertrieben in den Vordergrund verschobene Boxen.

Ich rede uebrigens von den Bruellwuerfeln, nicht von den Teufel passiven Sets.


----------



## Tom3004 (1. September 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> LT 4 Wireless - Heimkino Lautsprecher - Lautsprecher Teufel
> 
> 5.1-Set mit Aluminium-Säulen in edelster Optik
> Kabellose rückwärtige Surroundlautsprecher
> ...


Das System finde ich schon sehr gut, allerdings ist es leicht teuer & ich muss gucken, wie ich das als Jugendlicher bezahle 
Wenn es sowas vielleicht in etwas billiger gebe, wo sich noch ein iPod einbinden lässt, wäre es perfekt.
Man kann die PS3, TV & so dran anschließen, mit den Kabeln die drin sind ?
MfG, Tom


----------



## Sash (1. September 2010)

sorry wollte nur zeigen was möglich ist..
insgesamt willst du nur für die anlage, also boxen und receiver 500 ausgeben?


----------



## Tom3004 (1. September 2010)

Okay, ich sehe, es wird eng! 
Offizielle Budget Erhöhung auf *800€*


----------



## Sash (1. September 2010)

mit tv oder für sound?


----------



## Tom3004 (1. September 2010)

TV Budget *800€* ; Sound *800€*


----------



## Sash (1. September 2010)

damit läßt sich was anfangen...
Concept S +R - Heimkino Systeme - Lautsprecher Teufel
^^schau mal was du alles daran anschliessen kannst und ob was fehlt..


----------



## Tom3004 (1. September 2010)

Nein, also da könnt ich alles anschließen was ich wollte. Aber die Lautsprecher kommunzieren mit Kabel, gibts das auch ohne ?


----------



## Sash (1. September 2010)

glaub nicht in der preisklasse..


----------



## Tom3004 (1. September 2010)

Okay, die gefallen mir schon ganz gut, kannst du mir noch andere Marken / Systeme empfehlen ?
Und zum Tv noch ne Emfehlung `?


----------



## thysol (1. September 2010)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Okay, die gefallen mir schon ganz gut, kannst du mir noch andere Marken / Systeme empfehlen ?
> Und zum Tv noch ne Emfehlung `?



Ich wuerde zu einem Canton GLE/Magnat Quantum/Klipsch Reference Set greifen. Ist zwar etwas teurer als die 800 euro mit Receiver klingt aber auch besser. Wenn du nur TV kucken willst dann bist du mit dem Teufel Set gut bedient. Wenn du auch Musik hoeren willst dann lieber einen von meinen Empfehlungen.


----------



## slayerdaniel (1. September 2010)

Kurz und knapp, so würde ich es bei dem Budget machen.

TV-Gerät

Receiver
hierüber kann man sicherlich streiten, Receiver gibts viele gute...

zwei davon:
Standboxen vorn

einen davon:
Center

zwei davon
Rears


Heco Boxen sind für den Einstieg sehr gut.
Bei häufiger Musikwiedergabe unbedingt auf gute Standboxen achten.
*edit Sub sollte idR nicht von Nöten sein, die Hecos haben guten Tiefgang.


----------



## Sash (1. September 2010)

Samsung UE40C6000 101 cm LED-Backlight-Fernseher: Amazon.de: Elektronik
^^tv..


----------



## Tom3004 (1. September 2010)

Also: 
Mit der Fernsehrwahl hab ich nun abgeschlossen. Ich werde einen Samsung nehmen im Bereich 42 Zoll.
Sollte man schon 3D nehmen ?
Nein, oder ?

Zum Sound:
Ich hab das hier gefunden Samsung HT-C5500 5.1 Blu-Ray Heimkinosystem schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Ist das gut ?

Den Samsung Reciever finde ich sehr gut & ich würde ihn sofort nehmen, die Boxen die ihr mir gezeigt habt, sehen nur nicht so stylisch aus. Eher altmodisch, was ganz und garnicht in mein Zimmer und zum Klavierlack TV, PS3 & dem Reciever passen würde. Könnt ihr mir da noch was passendes raussuchen ?
Ich will das System halt auch viel zum Musik genießen nutzen & daher sind die Teufel Boxen doch nichts für mich, wenn ich mal auf dich hören kann.
MfG, Tom
Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Sash (1. September 2010)

also samsung find ich für displays und tvs ganz gut, aber laufwerke, player und soundsysteme lass ich die finger davon. da lieber teufel, canton, heco, jbl usw..  und 3d lohnt sich erst wenn du ca 2000 ausgeben willst. led, wie den den ich dort gepostet hab sollte er schon haben.


----------



## slayerdaniel (1. September 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> also samsung find ich für displays und tvs ganz gut, aber laufwerke, player und soundsysteme lass ich die finger davon. da lieber teufel, canton, heco, jbl usw..  und 3d lohnt sich erst wenn du ca 2000 ausgeben willst. led, wie den den ich dort gepostet hab sollte er schon haben.



Kann man pauschal nicht sagen. Die gebauten Receiver sind in der Preisklasse absolut konkurrenzfähig. Für 5.000 Euro Boxen holt man dann ja auch keinen 250 Euro Receiver 
Die Player haben in der ersten Generation sicherlich macken, bspw. laute Lüfter beim BR Player. Bei den neueren Modellen sollte das behoben sein, war zumindest bei den DVD Playern der Fall, die an Abstürzen krankten und später per Firmwareupdate wunderbar liefen.

@ Threadstartet
Boxen würd ich mir von Samsung allerdings auch nicht ins Haus holen. Bei viel Musik kommt man um Standboxen nicht herum wenn man ansprechenden Klang haben möchte. Solche 5.1 Sets sind kleine Mogelpackungen. Die Boxen sind vllt faustgroß, was soll da an gutem Ton raus kommen? Zaubern können die auch nicht!  
Solche Boxen kann man ewig behalten. Deswegen würde ich dort nicht sparen. Lass dich nicht von der Optik täuschen. Der Sound ist viel wichtiger, und in echt sehen die nochma ne Ecke besser aus


----------



## Tom3004 (1. September 2010)

OKay,...bin ich eig. auch etw. abgeneigt zu Samsung Boxen 

Wie würdet ihr das finden ? 
Reciever Samsung HW-C500 5.1 AV-Receiver perlschwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Lautsprecher LT 2 - Heimkino Lautsprecher - Lautsprecher Teufel oder Teufel "Concept E 300" 5.1 Multimedia-System - schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik
MfG, Tom


----------



## slayerdaniel (1. September 2010)

Teufel habe ich noch nicht gehört, man sagt den Boxen eine gute Heimkinoqualität nach, und musiktechnisch eher mittelmaß.
Vllt wäre die Magnat Quantum Serie was für dich, ich weiß aber nicht was die an Tiefen raus drücken, müsste man Probe hören
Magnat Quantum 605 2.5-Wege Bassreflex-Standlautsprecher: Amazon.de: Elektronik
*edit
mit entsprechend kombinierten Rears und dem Center gleicher Serie natürlich


----------



## Sash (1. September 2010)

ich kann nur sagen, ich hab unten bei meinen eltern einen samsung bd 1500 oder so, also blu ray player. der spielt original dvds und br ab, aber audio cds und gebrannte da bockt er, obwohl ers können sollte. im pc hab ich ein samsung dvd laufwerk, was vorher schonmal zu blue screen führte wenn ich ein spiel über das laufwerk startete, nachdem ich die 8gb letzte woche einbaute startete der rechner gar nicht mehr, dachte natürlich ram ist schuld, spannung erhöht usw, nix.. dann viel mir das kack samsung laufwerk ein, beide stecker gezogen läuft wieder super. laufwerke hol ich mir nur noch seagate und plextor, auch wenns 20€ teurer ist. samsung nur noch tv und tfts.. als player nur noch denon. sound halt teufel und musik, da hab ich große fette heco standboxen mit nem 150w denon verstärker.


----------



## Sash (1. September 2010)

nimm als receiver einen denon..
Denon AVR 1611 5.1 AV-Receiver schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## slayerdaniel (1. September 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> nimm als receiver einen denon..
> Denon AVR 1611 5.1 AV-Receiver schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik



naja, schau mal bitte auf den PReis, wir sollten schon im Rahmen bleiben...
800 Euro Budget= 400 Euro Receiver - 400 Euro Boxen? Das passt was nicht 

*edit


Sash schrieb:


> ich kann nur sagen, ich hab unten bei meinen eltern einen samsung bd 1500 oder so, also blu ray player. der spielt original dvds und br ab, aber audio cds und gebrannte da bockt er, obwohl ers können sollte. im pc hab ich ein samsung dvd laufwerk, was vorher schonmal zu blue screen führte wenn ich ein spiel über das laufwerk startete, nachdem ich die 8gb letzte woche einbaute startete der rechner gar nicht mehr, dachte natürlich ram ist schuld, spannung erhöht usw, nix.. dann viel mir das kack samsung laufwerk ein, beide stecker gezogen läuft wieder super. laufwerke hol ich mir nur noch seagate und plextor, auch wenns 20€ teurer ist. samsung nur noch tv und tfts.. als player nur noch denon. sound halt teufel und musik, da hab ich große fette heco standboxen mit nem 150w denon verstärker.



Mein Player spielt alles ab, sogar vom usb die TV Mitschnitte...ud mein Smasung PC Laufwerk hab ich noch aus einem Rechner von 2005, das lüppt immer noch. Jeder Hersteller hat auch mal schlechtere Produkte hergestellt.


----------



## Sash (1. September 2010)

muß ja keine 700€ boxenset sein.. ich dachte so an 500, dann ist er nur 80€ drüber.


----------



## Tom3004 (1. September 2010)

slayerdaniel schrieb:


> Teufel habe ich noch nicht gehört, man sagt den Boxen eine gute Heimkinoqualität nach, und musiktechnisch eher mittelmaß.
> Vllt wäre die Magnat Quantum Serie was für dich, ich weiß aber nicht was die an Tiefen raus drücken, müsste man Probe hören
> Magnat Quantum 605 2.5-Wege Bassreflex-Standlautsprecher: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> *edit
> mit entsprechend kombinierten Rears und dem Center gleicher Serie natürlich


Kannst du mir deine Kombi mal raussuchen ?! 
Du würdest auch den Samsung Verstärker dazu nehmen, oder ?


----------



## slayerdaniel (1. September 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> muß ja keine 700€ boxenset sein.. ich dachte so an 500, dann ist er nur 80€ drüber.



Auch das finde ich noch unverhältnismäßig. Die Boxen sind weit wichtiger als ein Receiver, da kann man viel mehr falsch machen.
Ein 250 Euro Receiver reicht dicke für ein Boxensystem bis grob 1.000 Euro.
Zeige doch mal bitte deine Boxen für 500 Euro, wenn du schon den passenden Receiver empfiehlst 

Hier mal eine Receiveralternative:
Onkyo TX-SR308 5.1 AV-Receiver schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik



Tom3004 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir deine Kombi mal raussuchen ?!
> Du würdest auch den Samsung Verstärker dazu nehmen, oder ?



Vielleicht, auch eher den hier verlinkten Onkyo. Würd wahrscheinlich beide mal testen.
Ich besitze die Magnat nicht, war nur ein Beispiel. Ich kenne in dieser Preisklasse aber die Hecos, und die spielen halt gut.

*edit
die passenden Boxen dazu dürften wohl diese sein:
http://www.amazon.de/Magnat-Quantum...precher-schwarz/dp/B0019HR5MO/ref=pd_sim_ce_2

http://www.amazon.de/Magnat-Quantum...r_1_33?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1283377680&sr=1-33


----------



## Sash (1. September 2010)

bei so teuren boxen würd ich wirklich zum denon greifen...


----------



## Sash (1. September 2010)

Theater 80 - Heimkino Lautsprecher - Lautsprecher Teufel
Theater 100 - Heimkino Lautsprecher - Lautsprecher Teufel

dazu den denon 1611, der nebenbei auch 3d kann also hdmi 1.4 hat, für alles fälle.


----------



## slayerdaniel (1. September 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> Theater 80 - Heimkino Lautsprecher - Lautsprecher Teufel
> Theater 100 - Heimkino Lautsprecher - Lautsprecher Teufel
> 
> dazu den denon 1611, der nebenbei auch 3d kann also hdmi 1.4 hat, für alles fälle.



Warum eigentlich immer Doppelposts? 
Der Onkyo hat es ebenso, und das Ipod Dock auch...für 150 Euro weniger 
Und die Heco als auch Magnat Boxen sind Einsteigerklasse...verstehe nicht wofür man da jetzt den überdimensionierten Denon braucht...
lassen sich auch noch günstigere finden z.b. Magnat Monitor Supreme 1000 3-Wege Standlautsprecher: Amazon.de: Elektronik
am besten halt immer Probehören

*edit
bei den verlinkten Lautsprechen ist das Budget aber schon ne ganze Ecke überschritten  Ob die für Musik gut sind steht auch noch im Raum, wobei das schon besser aussieht als die anderen Teufelsets.


----------



## Tom3004 (1. September 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> bei so teuren boxen würd ich wirklich zum denon greifen...


Die Frage ist immernoch, welche Boxen!
Als TV & Reciever wäre für mich beides Samsung, außer ich kriege unerwartete Zuschüsse, elterlicher Seite.
Aber der Denon hat kein iPod Dock, dass muss man extra kaufen.
Und was ist den soviel besser am Denon ? 

Ich werde morgen mal zu Media Markt gehen & ein bisschen probe hören.
Könnt ihr mir noch Tipps Tricks auf den Weg mitgeben ? 
Ich werde dann berichten & weiter überlegen 
Danke schonmal vielmals


----------



## Sash (1. September 2010)

hatte bisher immer denon.. und die dinger sind halt klasse. zudem, der 1611 hat nicht viel leistung.

bei mm kannst du gut handeln, vorallem wenn du mehrere sachen kaufst. zb hdmi kabel, ein gutes dabei, oder nen player. oder tv und rec. da kaufen.. man muß nur hart bleiben und lügen.. und wenn du dir teufel boxen kaufst, die mußt du eh bestellen bei teufel.


----------



## Tom3004 (1. September 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> hatte bisher immer denon.. und die dinger sind halt klasse. zudem, der 1611 hat nicht viel leistung.
> 
> bei mm kannst du gut handeln, vorallem wenn du mehrere sachen kaufst. zb hdmi kabel, ein gutes dabei, oder nen player. oder tv und rec. da kaufen.. man muß nur hart bleiben und lügen.. und wenn du dir teufel boxen kaufst, die mußt du eh bestellen bei teufel.


was will man denen den vorlügen ?


----------



## Sash (2. September 2010)

ich hab da zb meinen blu ray player von denon gekauft, kostete ca 680€. meinen tv für 2000€ aber bei nem kleinen laden, da mm ohne zu handeln 2300 haben wollte. jedenfalls, tv war da und der typ konnte den player nicht auftreiben, also nach mm mit neinem vater der mit wollte. handeln kann ich absolut nicht.. jedenfalls der denon 2010, der dort 680 kostete, bekam ich incl ein hdmi kabel was eigentlich 40€ kostete, also ein hochwertiges, für zusammen.. 640 oder 650€, so im dreh. mein vater war einfach hartnäckig, sagte ich hätte da ja letzte woche auch mein tv her, wäre ja so ein treuer kunde.. würde ja wieder kaufen... naja sei halt kreativ.


----------



## slayerdaniel (2. September 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> hatte bisher immer denon.. und die dinger sind halt klasse. zudem, der 1611 hat nicht viel leistung.
> 
> bei mm kannst du gut handeln, vorallem wenn du mehrere sachen kaufst. zb hdmi kabel, ein gutes dabei, oder nen player. oder tv und rec. da kaufen.. man muß nur hart bleiben und lügen.. und wenn du dir teufel boxen kaufst, die mußt du eh bestellen bei teufel.



Sicherlich sind die Denon gut, aber passen halt nicht so recht ins Budget und Ipod Dock fehlt anscheinend.


@ Tom3004

nimm eigene Musik mit, ansonsten halt schaun was dir optisch und akustisch gefällt. Da dort vollkommen andere Räumlichkeiten und schon eine Hintergrundkulisse ist und du auch nicht wirklich laut aufspielen kannst, kann man auch nur in etwa abschätzen. Deswegen vllt frühs hingehen, da kann man sicher mal bisschen lauter machen.



Sash schrieb:


> bekam ich incl ein hdmi kabel was eigentlich 40€ kostete, also ein hochwertiges



Macht aber leider nix besser als ein 5 Euro Amazon Hdmi Kabel. Deine Bildqualität wird nicht besser, und solang man nicht 10 mal am Tag umsteckt sollte das Amazon Kabel auch ewig halten


----------



## Sash (2. September 2010)

doch das macht schon was aus.. auch wenn die meisten das nicht glauben wollen. natürlich nur total minimal... aber, wenn ich das kabel schon geschenkt dabei bekomm, warum nicht??


----------



## slayerdaniel (2. September 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> doch das macht schon was aus.. auch wenn die meisten das nicht glauben wollen. natürlich nur total minimal... aber, wenn ich das kabel schon geschenkt dabei bekomm, warum nicht??



Ja sicher, geschenkt ist geschenkt, aber es hört sich so an, als wenn er jetzt unbedingt ein tolles 40 Euro Hdmi Kabel heraushandeln soll was im Endeffekt nichts bringt. Da würde ich lieber auf einen Preisnachlass beharren. Verstehe die Technik dahinter, und du weißt das sich das Bild durch höhere Qualität bei digitalen Signalen nicht verbessert...
Das Kabel ist dann evtl. haltbarer, sitzt besser, sieht hübscher aus etc


----------



## Sash (2. September 2010)

40€ ist auch übertrieben, aber eins für ca 20euro wenn ich schon einen tv für knapp 1000 oder gar mehr hab sollte schon drin sein. vorallem wenn mans dabei bekommt..

und ne, die sind teilweise besser abgeschirmt. dazu wird das signal weniger beeinträchtigt, es kommt zu weniger fehlinfos am anderen ende. die digitalen signale die da durch hauen haben eine sehr hohe taktfrequenz drauf, da kann es schnell zu kleinen fehlern kommen wenn das kabel zb länger ist oder es neben zig tausend anderen kabeln liegt. bei nem kleinen tv sieht man die fehlerpixel nicht so, da sie recht klein sind, man weiter weg sitzt usw.. aber bei nem tv ab 40" aufwärts könnte einem im direkten vergleich was auffallen.


----------



## slayerdaniel (2. September 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> und ne, die sind teilweise besser abgeschirmt. dazu wird das signal weniger beeinträchtigt, es kommt zu weniger fehlinfos am anderen ende. die digitalen signale die da durch hauen haben eine sehr hohe taktfrequenz drauf, da kann es schnell zu kleinen fehlern kommen wenn das kabel zb länger ist oder es neben zig tausend anderen kabeln liegt. bei nem kleinen tv sieht man die fehlerpixel nicht so, da sie recht klein sind, man weiter weg sitzt usw.. aber bei nem tv ab 40" aufwärts könnte einem im direkten vergleich was auffallen.



Macht aber erst bei großen Übertragungsentfernungen Sinn. In der Regel sollten in 90% der Fälle 3 Meter Hdmi Kabel ausreichen die ruhig billig sein können. Und ein 15 Meter Hdmi Markenkabel gibts auch nicht für 40 Euro 
Naja, ist ja nicht Punkt des Topics.


----------



## Tom3004 (2. September 2010)

Neuer Tag, neue Suche.
Hat vielleicht noch ein anderer hier die perfekte Boxenwahl für mich...
*Budget 800€ *
Und es sollen PS3, TV angeschlossen werden. Dann soll es einen iPod Anschluss haben & zum Musik höhren geeignet sein.
Bitte um Rat!
MfG, Tom


----------



## Sash (2. September 2010)

was war den mit dem set was ich meinte? theater 80 plus den denon avr 1611?


----------



## thysol (2. September 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> was war den mit dem set was ich meinte? theater 80 plus den denon avr 1611?



Ich wuerde ein Magnat Monitor Supreme 5.1 Set dem Teufel Set vorziehen:

Magnat Monitor Supreme 5.1 Set-Supreme 200, Center 250, Sub 201A, schwarz

Dazu dann noch den Denon Receiver den Sash bereits empfohlen hat.


----------



## Tom3004 (2. September 2010)

Von dem Magnat, hab ich nicht so viel gutes gehört, z.B. das es schlechte Abschirmung besitzt.

Mich überzeugt eher das Teufel System.
hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit dem System ?


----------



## slayerdaniel (3. September 2010)

Monitor Supreme habe ich schon gehört, und da waren die STandboxen der Monitor Supreme Serie dabei und nicht nur diese Würfelchen, sind nicht so pralle, da haben die von mir empfohlenen Hecos deutlich besser aufgespielt. Mit Teufel habe ich wie vorher schon mal erwähnt leider keinen Vergleich.
Welche Musikrichtung wird denn eigentlich hauptsächlich gespielt?


----------



## Sash (3. September 2010)

hab ein teufel set zuhause, das concept s, hört sich klasse an.


----------



## slayerdaniel (3. September 2010)

Grad entdeckt, vllt sind die was, der Preis ist TOP:
hirsch-ille.de - Jamo - S 426 HCS 3 (Wenge)

inkl. Test
TEST: 5.0-Lautsprecherset Jamo S 426 HCS 3 - Surround-Schnäppchen für 399 EUR (01.03.2010)


----------



## Tom3004 (3. September 2010)

slayerdaniel schrieb:


> Monitor Supreme habe ich schon gehört, und da waren die STandboxen der Monitor Supreme Serie dabei und nicht nur diese Würfelchen, sind nicht so pralle, da haben die von mir empfohlenen Hecos deutlich besser aufgespielt. Mit Teufel habe ich wie vorher schon mal erwähnt leider keinen Vergleich.
> Welche Musikrichtung wird denn eigentlich hauptsächlich gespielt?



Ich höre eig. am meisten Hip Hop (viel Bass) & so neuste Hits & ein wenig Rock z.B. Nickelback, aber kein Hardrock!
Die Jamo kenn ich nicht, ich fahre aber morgern zu Media Markt und höhre Probe.
MfG, Tom


----------



## Tom3004 (4. September 2010)

So liebes Forum, ich war heut bei Media Markt & der Verkäufer hat mir Stand JBL Boxen empfholen die ungefähr das Pack von JBL "CS 1500" entspricht.
Was haltet ihr davon: 
Achja, Budget erhöhung auf *1500€*.


----------



## Sash (4. September 2010)

lol wird ja immer mehr.. sind das jetzt nur noch stereo boxen oder wie?


----------



## Tom3004 (4. September 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> lol wird ja immer mehr.. sind das jetzt nur noch stereo boxen oder wie?


Nein, der Verkäufer meinte, Brüllboxen sind besser für TV & Blu Ray. Standlautsprecher sind besser für Musik.
JBL Das soll ein mittelding sein!
Das sind nicht die, die mir der Mann empfholen haben, aber so ungefähr waren die da. Das ist glaube ich eine Generation neuer.
Und daher, sage ich mir...Einmal kaufen & lange behalten!
Bitte um neue Vorschläge!


----------



## Tom3004 (4. September 2010)

sorry, doppelpost :/


----------



## 4clocker (4. September 2010)

Ich würde nicht allzu viel drauf geben was der freundliche Verkäufer erzählt!
Media Markt ist hoffnungslos überteuert und ich hab dort noch keinen Verkäufer gefunden der richtig Ahnung von dem hatte was er da erzählt.

Für 1500€ bekommst du schon was feines.

Ich würde diesen Receiver nehmen:

Pioneer VSX-920 schwarz (VSX 920) A/V-Receiver

Hab selbst den Vorgänger VSX-919 und bin echt zufrieden damit.
In mehreren Tests hatte er zwar nur 5 x 50 Watt rms bei 5.1 aber glaub mir das reicht für 25m² locker aus!

Als Lautsprecher System würde ich das hier nehmen
System 5 - Heimkino Lautsprecher - Lautsprecher Teufel

Aber für Musik wären diese hier besser geeignet

Theater 3 Hybrid - Heimkino Lautsprecher - Lautsprecher Teufel

Theater 4 Hybrid - Heimkino Lautsprecher - Lautsprecher Teufel


----------



## Tom3004 (4. September 2010)

4clocker schrieb:


> Ich würde nicht allzu viel drauf geben was der freundliche Verkäufer erzählt!
> Media Markt ist hoffnungslos überteuert und ich hab dort noch keinen Verkäufer gefunden der richtig Ahnung von dem hatte was er da erzählt.
> 
> Für 1500€ bekommst du schon was feines.
> ...



Welche von denen würdest du nehmen, wenn du TV & Musik haben willst ?!

Hast du noch Boxen von anderen Marken die du empfehlen kannst ? 
Vielen Dank schonmal!
MfG, Tom


----------



## Pokerclock (4. September 2010)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Nein, der Verkäufer meinte, Brüllboxen sind besser für TV & Blu Ray. Standlautsprecher sind besser für Musik.



Das ist wohl der größte Mist, den je gehört habe. Mal wieder von einem MM Mitarbeiter. Mit solchen Aussagen, müssen die sich nicht wundern, dass jene so in den Dreck gezogen werden. Dabei gibt es einige gute Ausnahmen von Kompetenz in den Reihen der MM-Leute

Er hat dir nicht zufällig erzählt warum das so wäre? Es ist ja nicht so, als wären die Frequenzen zwischen 80-500hz vollkommen unwichtig in den Front-Seiten und Real-Kanälen. Eine der wenigen Gründe kann ich mir vorstellen wäre, dass die meisten Budget-AVR nicht mit Stand-LS zurecht kommen, weil zu wenig Power dahinter ist. Aber auch das ist mehr Ausnahme, als Regel.

In jedem Fall rate ich dir die Aussagen dieses Mitarbeiters ernsthaft zu hinterfragen.


----------



## Tom3004 (4. September 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Das ist wohl der größte Mist, den je gehört habe. Mal wieder von einem MM Mitarbeiter. Mit solchen Aussagen, müssen die sich nicht wundern, dass jene so in den Dreck gezogen werden. Dabei gibt es einige gute Ausnahmen von Kompetenz in den Reihen der MM-Leute
> 
> Er hat dir nicht zufällig erzählt warum das so wäre? Es ist ja nicht so, als wären die Frequenzen zwischen 80-500hz vollkommen unwichtig in den Front-Seiten und Real-Kanälen. Eine der wenigen Gründe kann ich mir vorstellen wäre, dass die meisten Budget-AVR nicht mit Stand-LS zurecht kommen, weil zu wenig Power dahinter ist. Aber auch das ist mehr Ausnahme, als Regel.
> 
> In jedem Fall rate ich dir die Aussagen dieses Mitarbeiters ernsthaft zu hinterfragen.


Ich muss sagen, ich hab nicht so sehr die Ahnung auf dem Gebiet.
Ich wollte halt einfach mal hingehen & nach Lautsprechern gucken & ein bisschen rumprobieren.
Dann hab ich mal einen Verkäufer gefragt, was für Lautsprecher ich mir kaufen soll, wenn ich einen guten Musik, TV & Blu Ray Klang haben will.
Dann meinte er: Die "Brüllboxen" seien mehr für Blu Ray & Co & die Standlautsprecher mehr für die Musik, weil die Standlautsprecher höhere Frequenzbereiche hinkriegen. Bin mir aber nichtmehr sich, aufjedenfall irgendwas mit Frequenzen, welche die anderen nicht haben.

Pokerclock, welche Boxen würdest du mir den empfehlen bis zu einem Budget von 1000 - 1500€  ? Ich finde Harman & Kardon vom Design ganz gut & es hat sich bei Media auch gut angehört, es lief allerdings nur ein Film...
MfG, Tom


----------



## 4clocker (4. September 2010)

Ich kann Pokerclock da nur zustimmen, passender kann mans nicht sagen 

Für Film und Musik wäre das "System 5" am besten geeignet
Dipol-Lautsprecher im Rear Bereich sind zwar nicht jedermans Sache aber ich finds wirklich besser.

Hier kannst du mal bisschen stöbern
AREA DVD Lautsprecher & Subwoofer-Tests

Klar kriegen "Brüllwürfel" keine tiefen Frequenzen hin aber dafür sind sie ja auch gar nicht gedacht, dafür ist der Subwoofer zuständig.
Harman & Kardon = viel zu teuer


----------



## Tom3004 (4. September 2010)

4clocker schrieb:


> Ich kann Pokerclock da nur zustimmen, passender kann mans nicht sagen
> 
> Für Film und Musik wäre das "System 5" am besten geeignet
> Dipol-Lautsprecher im Rear Bereich sind zwar nicht jedermans Sache aber ich finds wirklich besser.
> ...


Das hier Harman Kardon HKTS 16 BQ 5.1 Lautsprechersystem: Amazon.de: Elektronik, hab ich heute bei Media Markt gehört & hört sich recht gut an. 
Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit ? 
Preislich ist es ja auch sehr billig 
Ich werde mal stöbern. Wäre schoön würdes Pokerclock nochmal antworten.


----------



## 4clocker (4. September 2010)

Systeme mit so kleinen Chassis in den Frontboxen kannst du total vergessen! 
Und Plastikgehäuse geht gar nicht.
Ein 10 Zentimeter Tiefmitteltöner sollte es schon mindestens sein um Frequenzen bis mindestens 100 hz runter gut wiedergeben zu können.


----------



## Tom3004 (5. September 2010)

Okay, ihr habt es irgendwie geschafft mich von Teufel zu überzeuge, die Tests die man liest, sind alle hervoragend & meistens stellen sie konkurenzlose Produkte vor.

Ich mach die Entscheidung, denke ich, ein wenig schneller. Zu Auswahl stehen: 
- Concept S Sulenlautsprecher Schickes Design & laut Tests, perfekter Klang für das Geld. 
-  Theater 200 - Heimkino Lautsprecher - Lautsprecher Teufel Etwas teurer, aber auch kleine Lautsprecher.

Welches würdet ihr nehmen, ist es den Aufpreis wert ? 
Würde ja am liebsten möglichst gut & billig wegkommen.
MfG, Tom


----------



## Sash (5. September 2010)

du willst jetzt nur für sound über tausend ausgeben oder wie war das?

dann nimm das theater 200 und den 1911..
Denon AVR 1911 7.1 AV-Receiver schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

^^hat wohl auch ein usb anschluss für ipod..

bei dem lautsprecher set noch 2 weitere surroundlautsprecher hinzubestellen, dann hast du auch 7.1. oder halt wenn du kein platz hast im setup deaktivieren.


----------



## p00nage (5. September 2010)

also da du auch wert auf musik legst würde ich kein teufelset nehmen  kannst ja ma bei nubert die nubox serie anschaun gibts auch in Black&Black. Ich war dort zum Probehören und hab mir die 511er bestellt und bau mir ein system step by step auf und befeuern werde ich sie mit nem denon avr.


----------



## Pokerclock (5. September 2010)

@Tom3004

In dem Preisbereich wird es schwer konkrete Vorschläge zu machen. Da ist die Auswahl zu groß und mein Gehör ist ein anderes als deines.

Ich würde die Auswahl an dem AVR festmachen. Je nachdem, was der für Power hat, würde ich zu echten Stand-LS greifen bzw. Kompaktlautsprechern (nicht mit Brüllwürfeln bzw- Teufel Stand-Säulen verwechseln). Sollte es ein Günstig-AVR werden (< 500 €) solltest du zu Systemen, wie sie Teufel bietet greifen. Die sind wirkungsgrad stark und können auch mit den kleinen AVR. 

Als AVR würde ich empfehlen:

Onkyo TX-NR 708
Pioneer VSX-1018
oder einen beliebigen Denon der 2xxx Serie (je nach Preis)
junge Gebrauchte tun es auch. Da lässt sich manchmal besseres raus holen, als beim Neukauf.

Mit diesen Modellen kannst du gute Kompakte und Stand-LS befeuern.

In diesem Fall würde ich bei den typischen Verdächtigen nachschauen:

Nubert Nubox Serie (besonders die Subwoofer sind hervorragend für Heimkino geeignet, Direktversender wie Teufel)
Canton GLE Serie (mehr für Musik geeignet, auch die Subs)
Heco Metas Serie (warmer, dunklerer Klang, geeignet für hallige Räume)


Das waren nur Beispiele. Es gibt noch viel mehr.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (5. September 2010)

Unter den Brüllwürfelsystem würde ich noch das Canton Movie und die Magnat Interior erwähnen. Hab beide mal probe gehört, und sind echt okay für Filme. Für HipHop sollte es auch reichen. 

ABER mit vernünftigen Lautsprechern ist der Sound nochmals deutlich geiler. Man kommt erst auf den Geschmack, wenn man die Unterschiede mal gehört hat. Der Sound klingt mit richtigen LS viel ungepresster/ungezwungener. Viel detailreicher und mehr realistisch. Ich bin damals auch gerade wegen des DVD Guckens auf richtige LS umgestiegen. Wenn ein Scheibe eingeschlagen wird oder jemand die Pumpgun nachlädt oder die Reifenquitschen und der Motor eines alten Mustangs brumt, => dann hört sich das jetzt einfach realistischer an. Mal ganz abgesehen von der Stimmwiedergabe oder beim Einspielen von Musiksequenzen.

Und wenn du gebraucht kaufst, bekommst du ein vielfaches mehr an Klangqualität. Einfach mal umschauen bei ebay & co und auch in den Foren. Pockerclock hat ja auch richtig nette LS abzugeben. Und bei dem Preis wäre es auch ne Empfehlng meinerseits. Aber hör dir erstmal ein paar vernünftige LS an. Am besten mal bei nem Kumpel vorbei, der vernünftige LS zuhause vorführen kann oder besser im richtigen Hifi-Laden. Im Mediamarkt (& Co) kann man Probe hören vergessen, da meist die Akkustik nicht ideal ist und die Ausrichtung und Feinabstimmung der Ganze Kette stimmen muss.

Das was du in Magazinen und Foren liest und sammelst, nimm als kleine Orientierung bzw zur Vorselektion. Und dann höre dir möglichst viele LS an. Selbst die günstigeste Magnat Serie klingt ein vielfaches Besser als die Bose/Teufel/HK Komplett-Sets.


----------



## > Devil-X < (6. September 2010)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Okay, ihr habt es irgendwie geschafft mich von Teufel zu überzeuge, die Tests die man liest, sind alle hervoragend & meistens stellen sie konkurenzlose Produkte vor.



Das kann man so nicht stehen lassen. Die "Tests" sind deswegen so herausragend für Teufel, weil einfach ein paar €uro´s gezahlt werden. Da kann der Tester ja unmöglich die LS niedermachen... Aber das ist mittlerweile Gang und Gäbe.


----------



## Sash (6. September 2010)

man, hört auf mit euren verschwörungstheorin, ihr habt doch nen knall, sorry. teufel zahlt für die tests, nvidia zahlt spieleherstellern geld das ihre games nicht ohne probleme auf ati karten laufen, bush hat selber sprengsätze im wtc gezündet. merkt ihr da nicht wie schizo ihr euch tut? schonmal dran gedacht, wenn die meisten tester, die meisten kunden bei amazon schreiben die sind wirklich gut das sie das dann auch sind? ich würds auf dauer peinlich finden was ihr alles bestimmten herstellern zumutet.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (6. September 2010)

Also, ich hab nicht gegen Teufel. Nur würde ich persönlich nicht zu den PC-Sets greifen, AUßER ich wäre Zocker und auf 5.1 angewiesen. Da gibt's neben Edifier kaum bessere als die Teufel Sets. 

Richtige LS bekommt man ja eh erst ab der Theater Serie. Die könnten durch aus gut klingen, aber ob die besser als gleichwertige Magnat LS klingen glaube ich auch nicht. Ich hab jetzt mehrere LS ausgiebig Probe gehört und ich muss sagen die Magnat können sehr gut mithalten. Gerade in Pop & Jazz spielen sie lebhafter als deutlich teuerere LS. In Klassik fallen sie für mich aber wieder etwas zurück. Da fehlen Dateils, aber wenn ich den direkt Vergleich nicht hätte, wäre mir selbst das nicht aufgefallen.

Von Teufel hab ich nur das E-Magnum gehört. War jetzt nicht so begeistert. Sauber verarbeitet und Pegelfest war es. Aber die Höhen waren etwas aufdringlich. Und von LS Systemen für 149€ für 5.1 rate ich grundsätzlich ab. 

P.S.
Ich denke auch, dass nicht überalle quatschgeschrieben wird. Aber man kann es nicht ausschließen. Ich hab ne bekannt die für nen Verlag gearbeitet hat (für nen Computer-Magazine) und die hat mir erzählt, dass auch da teilweise der redakteur etwas eingenommen war. Aber man kann so etwas natürlich nicht pauschalisieren. Und sicher auch ehr selten.


----------



## > Devil-X < (6. September 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> man, hört auf mit euren verschwörungstheorin, ihr habt doch nen knall, sorry. teufel zahlt für die tests, nvidia zahlt spieleherstellern geld das ihre games nicht ohne probleme auf ati karten laufen, bush hat selber sprengsätze im wtc gezündet. merkt ihr da nicht wie schizo ihr euch tut? schonmal dran gedacht, wenn die meisten tester, die meisten kunden bei amazon schreiben die sind wirklich gut das sie das dann auch sind? ich würds auf dauer peinlich finden was ihr alles bestimmten herstellern zumutet.



Und was hast du für Gegenargumente? Alles blind glauben wie du kann man eben als neutraler Mensch nicht.


----------



## Sash (6. September 2010)

ganz einfach, es kann mal vorkommen. hier und da.. aber garantiert nicht überall. dazu gibts zuviele positive berichte.


----------



## > Devil-X < (6. September 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> ganz einfach, es kann mal vorkommen. hier und da.. aber garantiert nicht überall. dazu gibts zuviele positive berichte.



Es ist so. Klar gibts das keiner zu, aber das ist eben aktuell einfach so: Image is everything.

Und wenn man als normaler Mensch ein neues Spielzeug hat, ist man sowieso erstmal baff und das ist so endgeil. Bis man dann andere Lautsprecher hört und man denkt: Fehlschuss, die anderen sind doch besser. Aber dennoch bleiben die positiven Resúmees im Internet stehen. 

So z.B. bei amazon, wenn man im Bereich Werkzeug schaut...


----------



## p00nage (6. September 2010)

Teufel sind zb bei HK nicht schlecht aber sobalt musik ins spiel kommt gibts halt einfach bessere. Ich hatte auch nen Teufel System und seit Heute stehen nubox 511er hier zum testen (Haben mir in Gmünd am meisten zugesagt und war auch bei nem Hifihändler)


----------



## > Devil-X < (6. September 2010)

Das die bei Heimkino gut klingen liegt prinzipiell an 2 Dingen: 

- bei Film konzentriert man sich auf den Krach des Subwoofers und noch mehr auf den Film
- bei vielen HK Sets, wie z.B. bei teufel ist der Sub einfach so eingestellt, das er bis 80 Hz spielt. Das klingt dann einfach besser, obwohl es nicht so ist.


----------



## p00nage (6. September 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Das die bei Heimkino gut klingen liegt prinzipiell an 2 Dingen:
> 
> - bei Film konzentriert man sich auf den Krach des Subwoofers und noch mehr auf den Film
> - bei vielen HK Sets, wie z.B. bei teufel ist der Sub einfach so eingestellt, das er bis 80 Hz spielt. Das klingt dann einfach besser, obwohl es nicht so ist.



jo ist ja bei Bose auch ähnlich


----------



## Tom3004 (7. September 2010)

So, ich bin nochmal in mich gegangen & bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass ich nicht solch ein teures System brauche. 
Es soll zwar was ordentliches sein, aber einen AV Reciever für 500€ und mehr ist für mich zwar drin, aber schlichtweg nicht von Nöten, weil ich mit mit der Thematik noch nicht auskenne.
Ich will einfach ein 5.1 Heimkino System, welches man in einem 35m² ( der Raum hat sich vergrößert) benutzen kann. AV Reciever so ungefähr 250 - 300€ & die Lautsprecher max. 600€.
Ich würde euch bitten nochmal jetzt eure Favoriten zu posten.
MfG, Tom
Weil eine Entscheidung von jetzt zwar "nur" noch 900€ macht sich schon bemerkbar in einem Geldbeutel eines 16 jährigen 
 PCGH


----------



## p00nage (7. September 2010)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> So, ich bin nochmal in mich gegangen & bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass ich nicht solch ein teures System brauche.
> Es soll zwar was ordentliches sein, aber einen AV Reciever für 500€ und mehr ist für mich zwar drin, aber schlichtweg nicht von Nöten, weil ich mit mit der Thematik noch nicht auskenne.
> Ich will einfach ein 5.1 Heimkino System, welches man in einem 35m² ( der Raum hat sich vergrößert) benutzen kann. AV Reciever so ungefähr 250 - 300€ & die Lautsprecher max. 600€.
> Ich würde euch bitten nochmal jetzt eure Favoriten zu posten.
> ...



Oder du baust Step bei Step auf weil 35m² sind net gerade wenig


----------



## Tom3004 (7. September 2010)

p00nage schrieb:


> Oder du baust Step bei Step auf weil 35m² sind net gerade wenig


Nein, das will ich nicht, weil ich einmal was richtiges haben will & dann genießen will. Nicht immer arbeiten gehen & Step by Step aufbauen. Ne, das ist nichts für mich.
Empfehlungen wären seehr schön p00nage...
Ich bin 16 Jahre & hab noch nicht so die Ahnung auf dem Gebiet & werde warscheinlich garnichts raushöhren, wenn etwas unfsauber abgespielt wird.
Und ich denke für 600€ Lautsprecher & 300 AV Reciever lässt sich doch was machen oder ?


----------



## p00nage (7. September 2010)

naja ich bin auch noch schüler bzw student deswegen bau ich step bei step auf. ich war schon bei nubert in schwäbisch gmünd und auch so beim hifihändler und saturn/mm. Ich würde dir empfehlen einfach ma probehören zu gehen denn jedes ohr ist verschieden und ich dachte am anfang auch nicht das man soviel unterschiede hören kann. Am besten ist es ne eigene cd zu haben mit der man die boxen gut vergleichen kann. Meine wahl ist zu 95% sicher und teste sie gerade zuhause (511er nubox mit nem Denon 2809)


----------



## slayerdaniel (7. September 2010)

Receiver:
Onkyo TX-SR508 7.1 AV-Receiver schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik


Lautsprecher:
600 Euro ist für 5.1 wirklich knapp
der günstigste brauchbare Sub den ich kenne ist der Mivoc:
mivoc SW 1100 A-II 25cm Aktiv - Subwoofer - SCHWARZ - bei eBay.de: (endet 06.10.10 16:15:13 MESZ)

bleiben 500 Euro für LS
2 Varianten hier:

1
Front 280 Euro
Magnat Monitor Supreme 1000 3-Wege Standlautsprecher: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Center 60 Euro
Magnat Monitor Supreme Center 250 2-Wege: Amazon.de: Elektronik
LS hinten 105 Euro
Magnat Monitor Supreme 200 2-Wege Regallautsprecher: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Bleiben noch knapp 50 Euro wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe für LS-Kabel, SW-Kabel etc die ja auch bissl Kosten. Wäre jetzt günstig und du bist komplett ausgerüstet, hast Standlautsprecher für die Musik die im Stereobetrieb dann Druck machen sollten. Wobei man den Sub evtl. weglassen könnte wenn man fast keine Filme schaut. Müsste man testen, dann evtl. sogar nochmal 100 Euro gespart.

2
Sub 100 Euro
selben wie oben
Front + Rear 2 x 125 = 250 Euro
Heco Victa 300 2-Wege Bassreflex-Regallautsprecher: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Center 90 Euro
Heco Victa Center 100 rosenholz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Achso, die Bilder kommen den LS nicht ganz nahe, in Wirklichkeit sehen die fast schwarz aus.

Diese Konfigurationen sollten geringen Ansprüchen genügen und auch eine Weile halten. Der Sound ist einem 5.1 KOmplettset wie Canton Movie etc auf jeden Fall überlegen.
Für Teufel kann ja Sash nochmal ne Empfehlung abgeben.

*edit
Ich sehe grad die Raumgröße, das ist natürlich wirklich nicht ohne. Ob die bei so einer Raumgröße funktionieren kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Sash (7. September 2010)

heco ist auch ganz gut^^ aber für magnat würd ich kein geld ausgeben.


----------



## slayerdaniel (7. September 2010)

Ja, aber bei dem Budget bekommt man fast nirgendwo Standlautsprecher.
Ich finde Magnat auch nicht unbedingt schlecht, allerdings bekommt man für recht geringen Aufpreis natürlich schon besseres, ich habe aber versucht in der Grenze des Budgets zu bleiben. Ansonsten hätt ich beim Heco Set 2 Stand LS eingebaut u das Magnat Set ganz weggelassen.
Wobei man sagen muss, dass die Quantum Serie von Magnat schon ziemlich gut ist, aber halt wiederum auch ne Ecke teure. Die Monitor Supreme Serie sollte aber jedes 5.1 Komplettset in der Preisregion übertrumpfen.

*edit
Gebrauchtkauf wäre vllt noch eine Option, da bekommt man sehr viel Qualität für den schmalen Taler!


----------



## Sash (7. September 2010)

für musik hören hab ich mom große heco stand ls, 180w und über 70liter volumen pro box, haben damals über 1000dm gekostet und hören sich immer noch klasse an. befeuert mit nem denon 150w verstärker, new optical class a wenns jemanden was sagt. daher empfehl ich heco und denon, qualtität halt die locker mehr als 20j hält. und die anlage hatte ich auf vielen partys.. dazu kommt noch ein visaton stereo sub, das ist ein sub mit 2 30igern tieftöner die aneinander gegenüberstehend befestigt sind und einer anders gepohlt ist. fürs gaming und filme würd ich teufel wählen.. mit nem denon avr. hab ja schon einige sachen vorgeschlagen..


----------



## p00nage (7. September 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> heco ist auch ganz gut^^ aber für magnat würd ich kein geld ausgeben.



warum? begründung


----------



## Sash (7. September 2010)

ist für mich ne billigmarke. die hat nix mit stil oder sowas am hut. da ist canton/heco oder gar jbl viel seriöser. schon gewußt das harman kardon nur eine tochter ges. von jbl ist?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (7. September 2010)

Sash mal ehrlich. Du kannst gerne morgen vorbei kommen und die Magnat Supreme 800 hören. Auch im direkten Vergleich mit meiner Wharfedale. Die Supreme 800 kling deutlich besser als die entsprechende Box von Heco.  Die Verarbeitung und das Desing sprechen wiederum für die Heco. 

Aber das ist genaus so albern die Magnats als "billig" abzustempeln. Die machen mittlweiler wieder ordentlich LS.

Magnat ud Heco stammen soweit ich weiß auch aus dem gleichen Hause.

P.S. das Angebot mit dem Anhören steht nur kurz, da ich die LS bei Geldeingang verschicke.


----------



## Tom3004 (7. September 2010)

slayerdaniel schrieb:


> Receiver:
> Onkyo TX-SR508 7.1 AV-Receiver schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> 
> 
> ...


Danke schonmal für das ausführliche Antgebot.
Zu deinem Edit: Was meinst du den, könnte einen 35m² Raum beschallen ?
Außerdem, wäre es ein Problem, wenn ich den Fernseher und die Boxen in eine Ecke stelle...
Am besten lad ich mal eine Ansicht vom Zimmer hoch, die ich eben erstellt habe...
MfG, Tom

P.S.: Da aussieht wie ein einzelnes Fenster und nach außen auf geht ist die Tür.
Meint ihr es ist realisierbar in dem Zimmer mit dem Budget gleichmäßig gute Musik und Filme zu gucken.
Ich werde natürlich auch sehr viel Filme gucken. Das hat beides ein Anteil von 50/50.
Wäre euch sehr dankbar!

EDIT: Ich heiße nicht Hans Peter  Das hab ich einfach so hingeschrieben


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (7. September 2010)

Ganz ehrlich: Hör die die Vicat mal im Mediamarkt an. Da klingen die Magnat Monitor Supreme deutlich besseer als die 300 Victa. Allein weil der Magnat schon mehr Membranfläche zur Verfügung steht. Die Chasis der Victa 300 würden eher als Rearspeaker reichen.

Die Verarbeitung der Magnat ist etwas schlechter, aber auch nicht schlecht. Also der Preis relativiert da einiges. 

Nimm die Magnat. Da bekommst du viele mehr Klang & Tiefgang als bei den Heco. 

Bei Heco bekommste gerade mal die Mini Lautsprecher bei deinem Budget.

P.S. der Onkyo ist okay. Aber ich würde dir lieber den Yamaha RX 367 ans Herz legen.


----------



## Necrobutcher (7. September 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Magnat ud Heco stammen soweit ich weiß auch aus dem gleichen Hause.



Das ist korrekt.


----------



## Sash (7. September 2010)

audi und vw auch, dennoch würd ich mir nur einen audi kaufen. man kann das nicht so leicht vergleichen, aber jeder sollte sich dran erinnern das damals magnat besonders durch die billigen auto ls und endstufen negativ aufgefallen ist. so wars bei mir im bekanntenkreis. hauptsache laut im auto und magnat, das sich das absolut kacke angehört hat viel bei techno zum glück nicht auf. und, sorry, aber ich kann nicht glauben das die nun besser geworden sind. nur weil fiat sich ferrari gekauft hat würd ich mir trotzdem keinen kaufen.. lieber nen 10j alten polo oder so.


----------



## nfsgame (7. September 2010)

Schon gewusst das die Magnat Monitor Supreme 200 und die Victa 300 sich nur durch die Weiche (minimal), dem Gehäuse und einer "Verkleidung" der Chassis unterscheiden ?


----------



## Tom3004 (7. September 2010)

Wäre sehr nett, würdet ihr euch mal mein Zimmer angucken, ob ich da wo der TV ist, von da aus Boxen verteilen kann im ganzen Zimmer & ob es dann reicht & was man für den Raum aufjedenfall haben sollte. Weil ich hab ein Budget bis 1500€ & bin jetzt nur runter gegangen, weil ich gedacht habe es ist nicht nötig so viel auszugeben .
MfG; Tom


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (7. September 2010)

Sash, bitte. Jetzt aber mal ehrlich. Das ist allgemein bekannt, dass die Früher mit dem Pitbull Emblem nur Schrott für Autos gebaut haben. Die Zeiten sind aber vorbei. Und wir deutschen Laufen alle in Lederhose rum und essen jeden Tag Sauerbraten. 


Aber das hat mit heutigen LS nichts mehr zu tun. Hör dir einfach mal welche an. Vorher erzähl hier bitte nicht so nen Quatsch über die Magnats. Und mein Angebot steht (Probehören). 

Ich hab ich auch mal nen kleinen vergleich gepostet, zwar nur kurz aber immerhin.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...ung-diskussionsthread-bilder-seite-5-a-5.html



Die vielen anderen postiven Test diverser Magazine vergisst du auch. Nur mal um zwei heraus zu picken:

Magnat Monitor Supreme 800-Set im Test - videohomevision - Magnus.de

TEST: Drei günstige Stereo-Boxen von Magnat, KEF und Jamo - videohomevision - Magnus.de


EDIT:
@Tom: wo sieht man dein Zimmer?


----------



## Tom3004 (7. September 2010)

Ich hab das Bild eben gepostet.
Ich lads nochmal hoch...also angehängt.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (7. September 2010)

Den TV oben rechts in der Ecke. Das wird akustisch nichts. Sorry. 

P.S. schöne CAD Zeichnung. Aber Paint hätte auch gereicht.  

Bei den Hinteren LS würde ich mit Boxenstänern arbeiten.

Die Kabel würde ich unter den Lamitnat oder den Teppich verlegen.


----------



## Tom3004 (7. September 2010)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Danke schonmal für das ausführliche Antgebot.
> Zu deinem Edit: Was meinst du den, könnte einen 35m² Raum beschallen ?
> Außerdem, wäre es ein Problem, wenn ich den Fernseher und die Boxen in eine Ecke stelle...
> Am besten lad ich mal eine Ansicht vom Zimmer hoch, die ich eben erstellt habe...
> ...





KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Den TV oben rechts in der Ecke. Das wird akustisch nichts. Sorry.
> 
> P.S. schöne CAD Zeichnung. Aber Paint hätte auch gereicht.
> 
> ...


Ich hab hier so einen Raumplaner damit geht sowa ganz easy 
Ich muss mal gucken wie ich das regel, weil ich ja relativ wenig Stellwände habe...
Schonmal Danke.
Würdest du Nubert Boxen nehmen ?! Welches sind da die P/L Verhältnismäßig am besten ?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (7. September 2010)

Also erstmal: Nubert baut schon ziemlich gute LS. Aber neben Teufel werden auch die Nuberts in PC Foren von vielen Kiddis etwas gehyped. Wobei man das bei Nubert noch eher nachvollziehen, kann da einige LS wirklich Reference sind.

Dennoch gibt es viele Alternativen. Die Magnat Quantum 607 ist z.B. das Gegenstürck zur Nubox381, und hat im Test sogar etwas besser abgeschnitten. Solche Test spiegeln aber nicht unbedingt den Geschmack jedes Konsumenten wieder.

Wie hoch wäre denn das Budget nur für die LS+ Subwoofer?

Als Receiver würde ich den Yamaha RX 367 empfehlen. In der Preisklasse eigentlich unschlagbar. Nur gebraucht käme man noch besser weg. 

Neben Nubert kämen noch Wharfedale, Heco, Magnat, Canton (da werden ein paar gute hier am Marktplatz angeboten) Jamo, Quadral und Klipsch in Frage. 

Für nen Subwoofer muss man mindestens 200-250€ bei nem Neukauf einplanen.


----------



## Tom3004 (7. September 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Also erstmal: Nubert baut schon ziemlich gute LS. Aber neben Teufel werden auch die Nuberts in PC Foren von vielen Kiddis etwas gehyped. Wobei man das bei Nubert noch eher nachvollziehen, kann da einige LS wirklich Reference sind.
> 
> Dennoch gibt es viele Alternativen. Die Magnat Quantum 607 ist z.B. das Gegenstürck zur Nubox381, und hat im Test sogar etwas besser abgeschnitten. Solche Test spiegeln aber nicht unbedingt den Geschmack jedes Konsumenten wieder.
> 
> ...


Also mein Budget für alles liegt bei 1500€, was denke ich vollkommen ausreicht. Ich will es aber nicht ganz ausreizen, weil ich denke es ist nicht von Nöten. Ich will einfach nur ein System, welches ich in mein Zimmer stellen kann, wo ich guten Musik und Blu Ray Sound habe. 
Ich denke für die LS nicht mehr als 800€.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (7. September 2010)

Dann kannst du dir was feines zusammenstellen.

Front: da würde ich stand LS wählen:
Center: ist klar, der entsprechende Center einer Serie

Rears: die dürften ruhig abweichen, würde ich aber auch aus der gleichen serie wälen. Entweder kompakte auf Ständern oder gleich zu StandLS greifen.

Subwoofer: da kämen mehrere Infrage, je nach Vorliebe.

Also meine Empfehlung:
Front: die kosten normalerweise mindestens das doppelte^^ Also ranhalten 
1 PAAR Wharfedale Diamond 10.4 aus der Ausstellung bei eBay.de: Lautsprecher (endet 26.09.10 08:44:39 MESZ)
Center: 
Wharfedale Diamond 10CM Center Lautsprecher -Zimt: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Rear:
Wharfedale Diamond 10-SR (schwarz) / Stückpreis

Also Farbe müsste man dann auch Zimt Kirsche wählen.

Den Sub würde ich später kaufen, falls das Geld nicht reicht.


edit:
als Rear könnte man auch diese Dipol-LS nehmen. Allerdings passen die bei dir aufstellungstechnisch nicht so gut.


----------



## slayerdaniel (8. September 2010)

Oh, Budget Erhöhung wieder mal? ^^
Dann schmeiß ich doch glatt um dir die Sache nicht leichter zu machen das Jamo S606 in den Raum:
hirsch-ille.de - jamo S 606 HCS SET
Sub nach Bedarf dann zukaufen


----------



## Sash (8. September 2010)

System 4 - Heimkino Lautsprecher - Lautsprecher Teufel
^^das set mit nem denon avr 1611 oder 1911, sollte für alles mehr als reichen.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (8. September 2010)

Der Vorteil bei Teufel. Guter Wiederverkaufswert und man kann Probe hören. Evtl gar nicht soo schlecht. 

Aber Sash, bitttttteee auch mal was anderes vorschlagen!


----------



## p00nage (8. September 2010)

von nubert soll zz P/L auch die Nubert - nuJubilee 35 Kompaktlautsprecher super sein ( hab sie selber net gehört weil ich Stand LS wollte. Aber hat halt 8-10 wochen lieferzeit = sehr große nachfrage


----------



## Sash (8. September 2010)

naja der auch was für blu ray schauen will fällt mir nur teufel ein, gute allrounder. bei heco und co würd ich halt nur boxen zum musik hören kaufen, und dazu einen stereo verstärker und kein surround..


----------



## p00nage (8. September 2010)

mir gefällt teufel bei musik einfach nicht. Teufel für nur HK ok aber wenn musik ins spiel kommt sind sie mmn nichts


----------



## Sash (8. September 2010)

tja die tests sagen was anderes. aber wie gesagt, nur für musik würd ichs auch nicht wählen, da aber alles gewollt wird... da macht man laut test nichts falsches mit teufel.


----------



## nfsgame (8. September 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Aber Sash, bitttttteee auch mal was anderes vorschlagen!


Geht nicht, kommt die von Audio, Stereo, AudioVideo und Audiovision gesponsorte rosarote Brille sonst ausm Tritt...


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (8. September 2010)

Hehe..


----------



## > Devil-X < (8. September 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Geht nicht, kommt die von Audio, Stereo, AudioVideo und Audiovision gesponsorte rosarote Brille sonst ausm Tritt...



Ach, das glaubt sash sowieso nicht. Er denkt immernoch, Teufel sei alleine durch die Tests das absolute LS-Heiligtum.


----------



## Pokerclock (8. September 2010)

Können wir wieder zurück zum Thema? Danke.


----------



## Tom3004 (8. September 2010)

Wenn ich es mir genauer überlege, finde ich Kompakt Boxen auch besser, weil ich nicht so 1,50m Lautsprecher im Zimmer haben will.
So anspruchsvoll bin ich nun auch nicht & ich denke mit einem 500€ oder mehr Set ist der Klang ganz ok.
Jetzt habe ich gerade ein Medion 5.1 am PC angeschlossen, wo der Subwoofer nicht geht. Ist zwar 0% Genuss, aber es geht trotzdem.


----------

